# Feedback on my urban evacuation kit



## noob2251 (Nov 14, 2015)

As a new prepper, I would greatly appreciate some feedback on my urban office evacuation kit. I work in downtown Washington DC. There are obvious limitations to my kit. For example, weapons of any kind are a no-go due to office rules. But I would like to be prepared for a variety of natural disasters or terrorist events. For example, 9/11 type scenarios, blackouts, fires. I'd like to be prepared to get out of the building and walk safely for several miles through various types of adverse elements (e.g., dark, dust, dangerous air debris, smoke, etc.). I do not want to rely on the subway, taxis, etc.

My kit currently contains the following:

1. Latex gloves
2. LED light bracelet
3. Flash light
4. Mylar blanket
5. Paracord
6. CamJam Rope tightener
7. Duct tape
8. 3m virtua safety glasses with foam gasket
9. 3M Aura Particulate Respirator N95 mask w/Exhalation Valve ( x 2)
10. Rain Poncho
11. Whistle
12. Bottle of water
13. Small Towel
14. Basic first-aid kit

Thoughts? And I missing anything essential?

Thank you


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Everyone's situation different. You say you want to be able to walk several miles, I am assuming your thinking is you can do this in an hour or two but throw in a situation that may cause you to spend several days getting that far. You will need more than one bottle of water and you have no food. so add more water and some power bars or something like that.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Multi Tool and firearm


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

Ditch the latex gloves get leather work gloves.
Water filter or lifestraw.
Multi-tool seconded.
$100 in tens, fives & singles. (If power down)
1 Roll quarters.
3 MRE's
Ankle high work or hiking boots.
Extra clothing appropriate to the season.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Firearms while necessary can be illegal in the District of Columbia. Maryland can be difficult too. How far do you have to go and what neighborhoods are you going around or through? It can be very hot for much of the year as Washington is basically a southern city when it comes to weather for about 9 months of the year. You may want to consider a sawyer mini or life straw incase one bottle of water doesn't cut it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You work in DC? 

You're screwed.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I would recommend, only for your situation, a small pair of bolt cutters. Lineman pliers will go through chain link fence like butter, and faster than bolt cutters, but wont cut a padlock. Sometimes you really, really want to go someplace, and locks and fences in cities get in the way. Don't cut barbed wire top strands. They recoil back under tension.

The poncho and mask are good, if the poncho hood has a drawstring you can pull it tight to the mask, teargas burns on your skin, the foam lined glasses... my opinion wouldn't keep much out once you started sweating.

latex gloves, only if you worry about biohazard, like blood or whatnot, even then, through some leather over them (per Logout), or they will be done for in seconds.

I'd choose a wool army blanket over a mylar blanket, but the mylar is so light, can you pack both? That mylar blanket sucks by itself, I tried it. At least a fleece bag, even a cheap one.

I second the multitool. And I would pack a baby .32 auto or something, anything, before I hoofed it across D.C. unarmed. I carried concealed (theoretically) every day for years in Illinois, never gave it a second thought, never had a problem. 

Paracord and rope jam, dont see the need unless its to tie someone up. You're talking miles, maybe a day, not shelter over a week. Besides you got bolt cutters, you have shelter options. You can ruck a couple days in an emergency, anyway.

Red filter for the flashlight so at least from a couple blocks away at night people aren't like "hey, who's that over there with that bright-ass light?"


----------



## noob2251 (Nov 14, 2015)

This is all great advice, thank you. Definitely a few items here I had not thought of. Plus, I now see that I had been wildly underestimating the time it would likely take to walk out of the city (cue water, power bars, etc), and possible obstacles (cue bolt cutters, boots). Unfortunately, the firearm is a no-go. At least until I cross the border to Virginia.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Consider all of the above comments.

What about walking clothes, shoes?
Mace for defense?
A knife?

I assume these things are left in your car while you are at work.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Your in a capital city, you're very high on the really screwed list 

So what do you need to reduce that?? You plan to get home, how many routes can you take home?? Is it doable on foot or will a push bike be more needed?? 

Do you have a locker at work to store your gear?? 

Is your locker private??

If you have a locker, go through this forums get home bags (ghb) topics and look at them for a guide...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

noob2251 said:


> As a new prepper, I would greatly appreciate some feedback on my urban office evacuation kit. I work in downtown Washington DC. There are obvious limitations to my kit. For example, weapons of any kind are a no-go due to office rules. But I would like to be prepared for a variety of natural disasters or terrorist events. For example, 9/11 type scenarios, blackouts, fires. I'd like to be prepared to get out of the building and walk safely for several miles through various types of adverse elements (e.g., dark, dust, dangerous air debris, smoke, etc.). I do not want to rely on the subway, taxis, etc.
> 
> My kit currently contains the following:
> 
> ...


Probably going to repeat what others have said a bit here.

Forget the gloves. By the time you remember to put them on you will be covered in one goo or another anyway. Watch some videos of combat medics in action. Real action, in combat. Responding to real traumas. One thing they all have in common, none of them stopped to put gloves on when the seconds count.

unless the light bracelet is intended as a backup to your flashlight, junk it. You just draw attention to yourself, and if you are evacuating an urban environment, you don't want to draw attention... unless its a rescue team, for which you might consider flares.

Flashlight yes, and a good one. Like a streamlight, or led maglight or similar. Some Streamlights have battery life that will provide MONTHS of intermittent use. Learn Light discipline. Make sure your flashlight can take a beating, because you may need it to dish a beating and keep on lighting the way.

mylar blanket for urban... probably better off with an extra hoodie or jacket, but its small and light, so why not.

paracord of course

rope tightener if you aren't good at the knots that do the same thing.

duct tape of course

glasses/respirator, fine, gas mask will be easier and more comfortable to use, and can last longer in use.

poncho... yes, but not to wear. its good for making shelters, but in urban environment you may find it getting in the way every time you do anything. good rain gear is a better investment.

whistle? are we avoiding rape? only urban use for a whistle I can imagine is escaping a building collapse, in which case you probably wont be able to get to it anyway, or any of your gear. Just sayin'

bottle of water. yep, camelbak, filter, treatment tabs, all worth the weight.

small towel? for sweat? Im having a hard time imagining a situation where a bandanna or schmaugh wouldn't fill more rolls.

basic first aid kit? Like 3 band aids and an asprin? elaborate.

You are missing A LOT.

Fist, and most blaring, to me, is your lack of breaching equipment. Lock picks and a prybar. (if they are legal where you are) small bolt cutters. What happens if you encounter new fences or locked doors along your planned route? what happens if you can't make your planned route and have to improvise?

handcuff key and knife. Knife, because you always need a knife, and for escaping restraints/defense. No, you probably will not "just shoot em in the face" before you have a physical altercation/get jumped/get snuck up on while sleeping or eating or bathrooming. zipties, tape, cuffs and rope are the most common ways of restraining people against their will. knife for everything but the cuffs, and the key for what the knife cant do.

There is a lot more too, but these are my main points.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

noob2251 said:


> As a new prepper, I would greatly appreciate some feedback on my urban office evacuation kit. I work in downtown Washington DC. There are obvious limitations to my kit. For example, weapons of any kind are a no-go due to office rules. But I would like to be prepared for a variety of natural disasters or terrorist events. For example, 9/11 type scenarios, blackouts, fires. I'd like to be prepared to get out of the building and walk safely for several miles through various types of adverse elements (e.g., dark, dust, dangerous air debris, smoke, etc.). I do not want to rely on the subway, taxis, etc.
> 
> My kit currently contains the following:
> 
> ...


Could you paint yourself black by any chance?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I say keep the latex gloves, they weigh nothing and DC would be a prime bio weapon target. As mentioned before more a lifestraw and I'd suggest a 2nd water bottle. Put some mole skin and a small pair of scissors in the 1st aid kit for blister care. Good thin pair of wool hiking socks such as Darn Tough coolmax socks; this will also help you walk out with less chance of blisters and your feet must be protected.

Assuming you drive a car to work I'd seriously consider tucking a large fixed blade knife or tiny pistol somewhere deeply hidden in the car. If you ride the train then at least pack a good pepper spray.


----------



## TrucksNCoffee (Sep 19, 2015)

Be sure your shoes are broken in and comfortable, and that you can wear them all day without problems. One of the worst things you can do is buy a new pair of hiking shoes/boots and put them away for the day the fertilizer hits the ventilator. Blisters and raw sores on your feet can make a walk of several miles last well into a week or more.

Also, make sure your first aid kit includes both aspirin and Tylenol, also known as acetaminophen. Each has their different, as well as common, uses.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Firearms while necessary can be illegal in the District of Columbia. Maryland can be difficult too. How far do you have to go and what neighborhoods are you going around or through? It can be very hot for much of the year as Washington is basically a southern city when it comes to weather for about 9 months of the year. You may want to consider a sawyer mini or life straw incase one bottle of water doesn't cut it.


The Second Amendment of the United States Constitution reads: "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, *the right of the people to keep and bear Arms*, *shall not be infringed."*


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> The Second Amendment of the United States Constitution reads: "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, *the right of the people to keep and bear Arms*, *shall not be infringed."*


Be that as it may, and despite my agreement with your argument, the 2nd Amendment is, unfortunately, not a defense to prosecution in this country.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How far is the nearest river? Might be a way out. Small one man inflatable raft. Travel at night just sort
of drift away.
Also/or is there a small airport close?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

noob2251 said:


> As a new prepper, I would greatly appreciate some feedback on my urban office evacuation kit. I work in downtown Washington DC. There are obvious limitations to my kit. For example, weapons of any kind are a no-go due to office rules. But I would like to be prepared for a variety of natural disasters or terrorist events. For example, 9/11 type scenarios, blackouts, fires. I'd like to be prepared to get out of the building and walk safely for several miles through various types of adverse elements (e.g., dark, dust, dangerous air debris, smoke, etc.). I do not want to rely on the subway, taxis, etc.
> 
> My kit currently contains the following:
> 
> ...


Take what you want.

Personally I would go with food water
Frictionless Socks. 
Survival Knife

a water filter if I will be out for a while not just getting out.
Wallet??
coffee, any legal stimulants.
depending on weather clothes.

I like the safety glasses one, eye protection is good if you are moving quick through brushy areas.

Not sure where you are leaving from.

You might want to make a link with your representatives as the city may be locked down and you ain't going no where fast in the case of a major attack.

You would likely want a map of DC, as well you should scout your escape routes in advance.

MY edc is a smartphone, wallet and ID, multitool, dogspray, handcuffs, flashlight, compass, flashdrive, and poncho. Nothing there is "a weapon" but you can use some stuff as improvised self defence tools, such as a multitool, or flashlight, etc..

For the most part I would be more concerned with my own safety than an attack. 
72 hour kit should be enough for most of the scenarios you mentioned.

If you expect an NBC attack in your area go with a gasmask and nbc clothing. However at the end of the day, getting hit unexpecting you probably won't be able to protect yourself.

Darkness doesn't kill if you are in a secure area. IMO go with a gasmask and flashlight and you should be good to walk a few miles.

Really though people can walk in the dark without a flashlight, you just need to be cautious.
I think Night vision equipment may be legal in the US but in all realness get a good pair of shoes and a mask might be enough for you.

Smoke usually won't kill people but in event of an office building fire the chemicals in that can be bad, so yeah, having a gasmask won't be a killer, they can also be got pretty cheap at US army surpluses.

Of course you can always keep a weapon cached somewhere nearby that is not in your office building thus not breaking local rules but still giving yourself a legal weapon if you need it.

Oh and take up jogging. 5 miles is like what an hour at a slow jog?


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Funny story about something no one has mentioned that I have seen. So, I am sitting on (on the roof) of a totaled car in the middle of an intersection in Memphis in the black side of Memphis Tennessee during the Rodney King riots. Why? I was in a car with another young sailor, and two painfully young ladies, when we got T-boned by a black couple (the race doesn't really matter except in context. The other sailor looked around, and said "I'm going to get the girls out of here, you watch the car." lol. Why? It was wrecked, but he was in love with the girl, and it was her dad's car, so whatever. 

The black female adult occupant of the T-boning vehicle is screaming at everyone, drunk and pissed. I was more worried about the attention we were getting, so I picked up a bottle off the sidewalk and broke it. I didn't threaten anyone, I didn't even look at anyone. She shut up, they got back in their still drivable car, and left post haste. The other sailor and the girls walk off and go into a store about a block down to call a friend. Maybe 10 minutes later, the friend shows up, they leave. I'm still watching this stupid car.

This glass shard ain't cutting it. I'm getting looks, there are looters, not many but a few small groups where I am, running by, but they are already laden.

I walk over to a shitty fence around a dumpster, and rip off a nice 2x4, even has some bonus gnarly nails in it.

As it got a bit later, a lot more people started being in that area. There was some very sporadic gunfire, maybe one or two blocks over. Helicopters. Several police cruisers drove right by, One, I repeat One stopped. Black cop, "hey man, everything okay?" Im sitting on a wrecked car, drinking some of the foamy 12pack that got scattered in the back seat, smoking cigs. With a chunk of 2x4 beside me, at 2 am in the wrong side of town during a race riot. "Yeah, I'm okay." "Oookay" and off he goes.

Only one group ever thought about messing with me, they pulled up in a car, 4 black males, and got into the trunk for a tire iron. They said "looks like you could use some help." But their eyes and side looks didn't say help. They had parked a bit down the block and watched me for a few minutes, discussing the plan no doubt. I said, firmly and looking straight into tire iron guy's eyes, "No help needed here." They thought it over. lol, must not have been worth it, whatever they thought they wanted. They packed up and left.

The sun was coming out, and the streets were empty pretty much, when the dad arrived alongside a tow truck. He bitches me out for "corrupting his daughter" (wasn't even me, I just went to get some beer) and pretty much tells me to kick rocks. I walk off, and walk I don't know how far, a long way, through a shitty neighborhood where everyone is hungry to "kill ******", you would think. No one said boo. I got a cab to Millington on the highway, of all places, didn't even wave him down. He stopped, lol.

Moral of the story? I didn't have anything, but I knew (chicago area kid for a couple years in my pre-teens) that I better be armed with something, and stay calm, and don't show any fear. 

That was a lawless night, I was afraid I was going to get beat up, at least. Definitely having some stuff is good, and can help, but it's all a bonus to what is in your head IMO.

If YOU are ready to hike across D.C. (I don't envy you, I have spent some time in D.C.) then your stuff is helpful, but having nothing doesn't mean your goose is cooked. 

I think your list for a day in enemy territory could be shorter, but if it's not a burden... 

Situational awareness, and being ready to commit to some violence only if unavoidable. Then stuff in a bag.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Another option would be to consider a headlamp as opposed to a flashlight. There some out there that have both white and red lights for day and night. Rather than one of your hands being tied to your light source you have a free hand now. Other options would be a small tactical flashlight that can serve as a striking implement if needed, bonus points if you can clip it to the bill of a baseball cap and thus now both of your hand are free again.

Every man should carry a pocket knife on him. Lots of options out there. Get what works best for you. Rather than latex gloves, go for the non-latex nitrile medical gloves. Yes combat medics do wear them as do civilian paramedics. I am a paramedic and would never approach a major trauma without a pair already on and several more pairs in my pocket.

The nice thing is a lot of these items can be carried in your pockets as a matter of course. Like I said I'm a paramedic. There are certain things I carry in my various pockets and I double check that they're there before I hit the street. It's very satisfying to know that a lot of the tools you'll need you already have and don't have to go digging into a bag to get. They're right there and are easy to access. Below is a link from a great website on some more information on every day carry (EDC).

What is Everyday Carry (EDC)? | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

-small radio. information is king.
-pantyhose.multi purpose utility..can be used for preventing blisters,etc..google that.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

There are a lot of people that plan for a singular event. The amount of bandwidth dedicated to the gloves has actually amazed me. Get one of these: CPR Keychain with Face Shield and Gloves - Red Cross Store It weighs nothing, and if you see a drowning, or other medical emergency, you might be able to help a fellow human being. If this is your EDC, have stuff you need every day in it, not just stuff for when purple space creatures land on the roof on a Tuesday. 
Ever get hungry and need a snack? throw some jerkey or nuts or granola bars in
Ever get thirsty? water and method to gather and purify
Look at each item as something you want to use in as many roles as possible. I will mention a metal water bottle. It carries water. It can also be used to boil water, or warm soup/tea, or as a club in a pinch. 
Consider learning a few basic knots and mastering them. Boom, knowledge trumps equipment, and you can ditch a little bit of weight.

It looks like you have a good start. Walk through your anticipated challenges, from a paper cut, to running out of gas, to a snow storm, to aliens and bombs and tigers. Then mentally start to figure out how you would deal with each challenge, and what gear would make that easier to handle.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Thinking more on this, maybe a small ham radio and list of frequencies and repeaters in your area?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

A map, compass, and small 4x monocular, and pre scouting all possible routes, a foldable bicycle in case of major traffic jams, like when hurricane IKE came and they tried to evac houston, people ran out of gas on the Interstate traffic Jams were so bad.


----------



## Fish_4_Survival (Nov 30, 2015)

At least one way to start a fire.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I would throw a couple of MRE in your bag and a red lense filter for your flash light ( auto supply Brakelight tape) DC in the winter time I would heavily consider the appropriate clothing and footwear, esp if you work in an office setting (most people that work outside are already appropriatley dressed.) and maybe a marine flare, handheld , smoke , or air, I keep them in all my boats and cars.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If you drive to work bolt a lock box to the frame of your car and keep a gun in it. You don't need to take it out unless you need to take it out.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

I would add a survival knife and possibly pepper spray. You always need to be aware that some people may want what you have. Keep the paracord, it has many uses. Spend about $12 and get a respirator, it is better than the paper mask.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just add a coupe single serve boxes of corn flakes and I think your good.


----------

